# PS4 und Xbox One: CGI-Grafikqualität der Star Wars-Prequels möglich, so Entwickler



## Gast1669461003 (17. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PS4 und Xbox One: CGI-Grafikqualität der Star Wars-Prequels möglich, so Entwickler* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PS4 und Xbox One: CGI-Grafikqualität der Star Wars-Prequels möglich, so Entwickler


----------



## Sanador (17. Januar 2015)

Ein wenig witzig ist diese Aussage schon, denn vor ungefähr 4 Jahren meinte AMD, dass die nächste Konsolengeneration *Avatar*-Qualität haben werde.
Nur mal so als Randnotiz.

Hier ist ein Link dazu:
http://www.cinemablend.com/games/AMD-Says-Xbox-720-Have-Avatar-Quality-Graphics-33537.html


----------



## Enisra (17. Januar 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ein wenig witzig ist diese Aussage schon, denn vor ungefähr 4 Jahren meinte AMD, dass die nächste Konsolengeneration *Avatar*-Qualität haben werde.
> Nur mal so als Randnotiz.
> 
> Hier ist ein Link dazu:
> AMD Says Xbox 720 Will Have Avatar Quality Graphics



naja, besser solche Aussagen als wenn man so sehr übertreibt, wobei nja, möglich ist vieles, Sony und MS müssen auch die APU die das kann auch wollen

Und so, die Aussage ist für EP 1 und 2 durchaus realistisch, EP 3, naja, aber Avatar bezweifel ich jetzt dann doch etwas, das glaub ich erst wenn ich es auf einer R9 390 sehe


----------



## Sanador (17. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, besser solche Aussagen als wenn man so sehr übertreibt, wobei nja, möglich ist vieles, Sony und MS müssen auch die APU die das kann auch wollen
> 
> Und so, die Aussage ist für EP 1 und 2 durchaus realistisch, EP 3, naja, aber Avatar bezweifel ich jetzt dann doch etwas, das glaub ich erst wenn ich es auf einer R9 390 sehe



Es sollte ja auch kein Angriff auf die Hardware der Konsolen sein. Ich finde nur die blauäugige Aussage von vor 4 Jahren im Verhältnis zur jetzigen recht amüsant.


----------



## ribald (17. Januar 2015)

Brad Wardell verzapft Schwachsinn


----------



## belakor602 (17. Januar 2015)

Das glauben die ja selber nicht. Vielleicht komplett ohne AA ja. Aber in Echtzeit mit allem AA schaffen die das nie, ich traue das nicht mal einen High-end PC zu.


----------



## MichaelG (17. Januar 2015)

Die Grafikqualität klappt vielleicht.





Mit einem 5 FPS-Lock.


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Januar 2015)

"Die Hardware der Current-Gen-Konsolen ist in der Lage, CGI der Star Wars-Prequels in Echtzeit mit besserer Qualität darzustellen"

Ach ja ? Na dann beweist es doch, wenn diesen Herbst "Star Wars Battlefront" rauskommt


----------



## BlueDragon92 (17. Januar 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ein wenig witzig ist diese Aussage schon, denn vor ungefähr 4 Jahren meinte AMD, dass die nächste Konsolengeneration *Avatar*-Qualität haben werde.
> Nur mal so als Randnotiz.
> 
> Hier ist ein Link dazu:
> AMD Says Xbox 720 Will Have Avatar Quality Graphics



Naja bis die XBox 720 raus ist kommen ja noch 718 XBoxes ....


----------



## MisterBlonde (18. Januar 2015)

Ob man unbedingt damit hausieren gehen sollte, dass ein Gerät Jar Jar Binks in Echtzeit rendern könnte? Ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Januar 2015)

Das geht vielleicht bei einzelnen Objekten, aber mit Sicherheit nicht mit einer kompletten Spielwelt, in der man sich frei bewegen kann.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Januar 2015)

MisterBlonde schrieb:


> Ob man unbedingt damit hausieren gehen sollte, dass ein Gerät Jar Jar Binks in Echtzeit rendern könnte? Ich weiß ja nicht.



ROFL. Ich hasse diesen JarJarBinks. Der ist wohl der schlimmste Fehlgriff in der Star Wars Historie.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2015)

BlueDragon92 schrieb:


> Naja bis die XBox 720 raus ist kommen ja noch 718 XBoxes ....



3 + 718 = 720. aha.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2015)

Der was? ....


----------

